# Are those contactors worth selling ?



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Checked out an old steel whaler that's now being dismantled, had twin 500hp electric bow thrusters in the front (still up for grab btw) and all the starters and control cabinets including these contactors. All in great working and esthetic condition. I know these aren't cheap, but is there any market for them ?

There's about 4 or 6 of these :


















And at least two of these :









And two of these :

















They were in sealed enclosures and still all wired up.

There's also a few 120/240 ac motors, 125hp, etc

And a few miles of 250kcmil stranded copper mono-conductor ACW cables hanging everywhere on trays.

Any idea for appraisal or if it's worth to throw on eBay ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It this one of those old ships that are full of unknown chemicals?
Me, If I had time and all of it was free, I would take what looked interesting.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Put them up on eBay. It's amazing what people will buy. Might want to think about a no return disclaimer on electrical devices/products. 

Although, if they pay for shipping both ways I wouldn't even bother with the disclaimer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Small IEC contactors, Small PITA

Large IEC contactors, Large PITA.

A NEMA 6 Starter weighs 35 lbs and is 13" tall/ 8" wide

An IEC weighs 10lbs

Why the difference??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

+1 for going to ebay with them.

It doesn't cost anything to list them and try making some money.


I'd add the disclaimer as Flyboy mentioned.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The going price that people GET (as opposed to ask) is pretty low for old used contactors and breakers, but if you get them free, it's still 100% profit, right? I sold some oddball 3 phase 250A breakers I had sitting around by putting them on eBay, no reserve. Got $40 each for them from a breaker broker on the East Coast. I didn't care that they were worth more, I didn't want to keep having them around, taking up space, and this was what someone was willing to spend. As long as you accept that, why not do it?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions. Thing is the boat isn't mine, I just happened to have a client who's next to that boat and is a friend of the owner who did let me tour the boat (it's pretty cool btw) because we were talking about how such a huge boat ended up there and it's history and he mentioned that despite the bridge that got burned out by a dumb dumb living on it a few years ago, the rest of the ship is in great shape and they already took out the main 3600HP diesel engine and genset, but the front electrical room with the bow thrusters and such was all intact and untouched, etc. So as I was checking it out I noticed that equipment that was still salvageable and I told him I'd check if any of it is worth taking out and going trough the trouble of listing it, otherwise it's just gonna sit there till the whole room get scraped someday.

There's quite a nice payday for all that number 1 copper cable in there tho. Lots of work to chop everything down to be able to haul it out, but might be a good weekend venture this summer.

And not that ship is clean like a whistle, it's a shame it got burned on the top, still has lots of original 1950's electrical power pack control panels and cabinets with very high quality instruments and dials, it was built in Sweden after all, a far cry from a chinese or taiwanese tugger.


----------

